# Air tools and compressor



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I cant remember the exact price, but I got a air compressor and 3 differnt guns from Home Depot for under $200. And that is all you will ever need.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I couldnt find the combo kit but the compresser is $99 and the 3 guns are $129 on there web site. If you go to the store you should be able to find the combo kit for $199. Which is the price for just one gun if purchased seperatly, go figure.
It comes with a finish nailer, brad nailer, and staple gun. All three is what you need for hive bodies and frames.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This gun and a light duty compressor is all you need. You can shoot different length staples depending on your task. 3/4" to 1" for frames, 1 1/2" for boxes. (I use Titebond III wood glue along with the staples). 

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/ridgid...ish-stapler-r150fsa-r150fsa.html#.UIuGjYX80V0


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Bostitch 2-in Brad Nailer and Compressor Air Tool Kit
Item #: 299318 | Model #: CPACK1850BN


$179.00
Was: $199.00 (Save 10% thru 10/30/2012)


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the expensive air nailers and compressors, but i also have some of the cheap ones from harbor freight.

believe it or not the ones that i use all the time are the cheap ones....the expensive guns stay in the case. These cheap guns have never failed $21.95?

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...psi-oilless-pancake-air-compressor-95275.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...18-gauge-2-in-1-nailerstapler-68019-8341.html


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't be afraid to add a manfold and a hose for each gun. That way you don't have to swap out guns and hoses. In frame building I have been using three different guns 
David


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

One nailer that I really like is a pin nailer for nailing wedge bar in
David


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

Compressors and pneumatic tools are popular items at pawn shops, so don't count them out if your good at haggling.

Garrett


----------



## ralph3 (Jun 3, 2012)

NewJoe said:


> I have the expensive air nailers and compressors, but i also have some of the cheap ones from harbor freight.
> 
> believe it or not the ones that i use all the time are the cheap ones....the expensive guns stay in the case. These cheap guns have never failed $21.95?
> 
> ...


I second this. Haven't had any problem with it yet. Can't hardly buy three hammers for the price of that gun.

I've already run prolly 2000 1 1/2 1/4 crown staples through it and 1000 or so 1" ones. No problems yet. If you hit a knot or it jams. It's easy to flip open the cover and get the binding staple out.

We've already got a big air compressor but if we didn't i'd get their little cheap one too.

Always look at harbor freight before anywhere else. I got a one year warranty on the stapler for 9.99. I bet it'll last several years atleast.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought a Lowes $99 special a few years back. It had a 2 gal, Campbell-Hausfeld compressor (very loud) and a very cheap brad nailer. The nailer lasted about a year. I had just commented to myself that this thing had more than paid for itself when it immediately died. I bought a Hitachi brad nailer on Amazon for about 89 bucks and it is working great in its second or third year. The first compressor died this year and I replaced it with a Husky 8 gallon for about 140 bucks. It is oil filled and runs much quieter, and longer between recharges than the cheap one I had. 

The first, cheaper compressor probably helped me build close to a thousand frames, about a hundred hive boxes and all the assorted top and inner covers, as well as screened bottom boards and shims. The new Husky is great and a joy to work with, especially since it is the barn, well away from the wood shop with a 50' air hose running to the shop. 

I use 18ga brads.

Wayne


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Dont forget craigslist and yard sales, and flea markets for air tools(have them show you that it works before getting out your money). I have picked up some pretty nice compressors at yard sales for under $100. As far as the nailer goes I would check the specs on a crawn stapler to make sure they shoot longer staples. A lot of them will shoot 1/2 to 1 1/4 staples and you will find in the long run that you hardly ever shoot 1/2 inch staples. Go with one that shoots 5/8 through 1-1/2 inch staples and it will do everything you want.I have a couple of brad nailers and I dont use them very much because you can shoot a staple most places a brad will go and you get twice the holding power.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I use harbor frieght stuff. Just make sure your use it with in a few days to make sure everything is working ok. I got my stuff for $100 and for what im doing it works just fine.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Brooklyn said:


> Is there such a thing as a staple gun and brad gun all in one.


I saw one at Sears last week. I already have a brad nailer so I didn't pay much attention to it.

Ted


----------



## codyjp (Apr 19, 2012)

I also am happy with the Harbor Freight stuff. I would have bought a compressor capable of 150psi if I were to do it again, but that is more for other projects. I also use one of their paint guns to spray my boxes.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I paid the extra $100 to get a hitachi compressor that uses oil in the crank case. If you use a compressor more than just for the occasional jobs I would recommend NOT buying an oil-less compressor. I've only had a ridgid staple gun that shoots from 3/8 to 1 1/2, never had probs, never owned a cheap one so can't comment on that but I use the tools constantly during the summer for a variety of other jobs so I've never gone the cheap route as it's come back to bite me in the past.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This is an awesome compressor.

http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products?cat=34&pid=2

I've had mine for 20 years and not a bit of problems. I use it in my work (remodeling) so it gets a workout.


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

codyjp said:


> I also am happy with the Harbor Freight stuff. I also use one of their paint guns to spray my boxes.


codyjp - - - May I ask what paint gun do you use? I have looked but all I find is for automotive paint use.
Thanks.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Barry said:


> This is an awesome compressor.
> 
> http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products?cat=34&pid=2
> 
> I've had mine for 20 years and not a bit of problems. I use it in my work (remodeling) so it gets a workout.


That's the compressor I bought. I know 2 guys who work in construction that have had one for years and years that have abused it and it keeps chugging. It's quiet, pumps up fast and isn't heavy. Held enough air for me to go to the field and put cleats on 10 boxes and still be above a 90 p.s.i. threshold.


----------



## codyjp (Apr 19, 2012)

djdup said:


> codyjp - - - May I ask what paint gun do you use? I have looked but all I find is for automotive paint use.
> Thanks.


http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/paint/household-low-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-92841.html

It takes a bit to get it adjusted to spray right but on a hive that really isn't too big of a deal. 

I've not used one, but a friend of mine has used their automotive sprayer with great results on his plane.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I picked up a refurb 18ga nailer a few weeks ago at a discount tool dealer. I already had the compressor. What I needed and picked up the same week was a table saw and a nice cordless tool set. I ended up with a big Craftsman table saw, a lighter portable table saw, and a Porter Cable 18v drill, circular saw, and recip saw. Looking for a nice Dado blade and drill press now.

I have all of the woodworking tools I need at the farm, but I wanted some here at the weekly house if I need them.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I too obtained the brad/staple gun from Harbor Freight, for about $20 - it has been working fine - going on its second year, now. Does up to 1-1/2" brads, and up to 1-1/4" staples. I use 1/2" staples and 1-1/4", and in between sizes quite regularly. After the first year it developed a small internal hiss (air leak), so I disconnect it, when I'm not going to be using it for a hour or more. I purchased my compressor from Walmart, and connected a larger storage tank in parallel with the small tank that came with the compressor, this helps to reduce the frequency that the compressor runs.


----------

